#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Best Hotel Bookings Sites: Can somebody suggest me the best hotel booking sites?

## Moana

*Hello Everyone!*

When it comes to booking hotels online there are a wide variety of options to choose from. That will usually include the hotels travel agency and website.
Standing in the middle of the road from *NOWHERE* and choosing the hotel isnt possible unless until you go online and search for hotel booking sites.
* 
Can you guys list me down some Hotel Booking sites where I can pre-book the best cheapest hotels?
*

----------


## Bhavya

> *Hello Everyone!*
> 
> When it comes to booking hotels online there are a wide variety of options to choose from. That will usually include the hotel’s travel agency and website.
> Standing in the middle of the road from ‘*’NOWHERE*’’ and choosing the hotel isn’t possible unless until you go online and search for hotel booking sites.
> * 
> Can you guys list me down some Hotel Booking sites where I can pre-book the best cheapest hotels?
> *


These following sites are some of the online hotel booking sites in Srilanka
Agoda.com 
bookings.lk 
booknow.lk

----------


## Moana

> These following sites are some of the online hotel booking sites in Srilanka
> Agoda.com 
> bookings.lk 
> booknow.lk


Thank you so much, are these trustworthy sites? Could you mention me some international sites?

----------

